# About homesharing programs



## Tara (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anyone know anything about homesharing programs?    What do you do if the lady you rent with dies?  The house usually goes to next of kin.where would you go if you were 89?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

WoW!! that's a great question... and one I hope is not affecting _you_... but as I don't know the answer I'll be very interested to know if someone else does...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,  Tara.
If I thought the other person was compatible enough, and the situation seemed good for me to live, then I would  rent with someone else,
even though it might not be as stable/long-term as I'd prefer.

But at the same time, as soon as I could,
I would locate the nearest Senior Housing rentals, and review them, to see if I thought any would be a good fall-back plan, for later on.

Then I would get on the those wait lists now, just in case I did need it later on.

You could always decide later then, if/when they have an opening to offer you, whether or not, it is a good idea for you to move into any of them.

And if you needed it suddenly or unexpectedly, sooner,
and you were already on their wait list,
then they often move someone up on a wait list, if they are considered in emergency need,
exactly for the reason that you described in this post,
that does happen to people.


----------



## Devi (Aug 9, 2021)

That's terribly clever, Kaila.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 10, 2021)

In my younger days, I had roomies to help pay the rent, and I lived in a Senior care facility. for 9 months. Kaila hit it on the head. Roomies were temporary. Well, I guess we all are 'temporary, but as you age, you need a more substantial care plan. Roomies are great, if everybody can uphold their end of the bargain. Sooner or later, one roomie will depend much more on the other for care. Eventually, you have a blind leading the blind situation.  While a "home" may seem a bit impersonal, it's the care, which is important. We want to believe we will live to be 145, be ungodly active, and in good health, but that never happens.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2022)

Tara said:


> Does anyone know anything about homesharing programs?    What do you do if the lady you rent with dies?  The house usually goes to next of kin.where would you go if you were 89?


Good questions, I am not sure it makes sense to buy a  house with someone you are not married to.  Legalities are complicated.  Could one party just buy and the other rent from the owner?  

I think there are lease agreements that can survive the death of an owner, for a time anyway.  However you'd need a lawyer for that one.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 22, 2022)

Tara said:


> Does anyone know anything about homesharing programs?    What do you do if the lady you rent with dies?  The house usually goes to next of kin.where would you go if you were 89?


I am interested to know the top three or so solid answers not guesses or speculation or wishes......solid info.....tho, my guess if no money or even if likely you would become a ward of the the state and you would be put in faculty medicaid perhaps other charities safe to say you would not have to much to say about it ...like it or not.....but only my guess and why I don't want anyone else's guesses....


----------

